# Inception Coil.



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Oi, where will it end? I need to get a pypie for my coiling now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

Yoh! A coil within a coil, within a coil. Within a coil. All placed within a coil.

I need to get my hands on bulk Kanthal. Anyone got some ideas?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

one may say, coilception

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (28/3/14)

This look insane. Wonder how it vapes


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

have you guys seen the starfish coil? @Rowan Francis and @Gizmo I'm still waiting for one of you to build it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> Yoh! A coil within a coil, within a coil. Within a coil. All placed within a coil.
> 
> I need to get my hands on bulk Kanthal. Anyone got some ideas?



http://industrialalloys.co.za/elements.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/3/14)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

LOVE IT @Reinvanhardt !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

excellent @Reinvanhardt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

Found some pypie at my local hobby shop 

Also found some 2mm screws

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> Found some pypie at my local hobby shop
> 
> Also found some 2mm screws
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awesome! do it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

doooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

(said in the voice of the bad guy at the end of bad boys 1- when mike larry has his gun to his head)


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> Found some pypie at my local hobby shop
> 
> Also found some 2mm screws
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Is it possible foor you to get me a pypie as well? Will pay you at the meet or as you wish.
If it's not too much trouble. If it's too much of a mission, just say.


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Also watched this today! Can only try this on monday! Can't wait for monday! Can't wait for monday! Cmon monday Y U SO FAR! 

This is not a Spur add!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

I wanna try this with a nano 26g coil on the inside and a 32g macro on the outside making it a duel coil!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> I wanna try this with a nano 26g coil on the inside and a 32g macro on the outside making it a duel coil!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


That sound cool! I might just do a dual with a 1.5mm on one side and a 2mm on the other side! While the one heats up you can start sucking one the micro until the other one kicks in. Awesome idea @Hein510 !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

I've never thought about doing 2 different coils on either sides! That's a good idea @TylerD! Also thinking now how bout a nano inside a mini coil inside a macro coil! Wrap the nano with cotton, goes inside a mini, macro goes over mini and then macro gets wrapped in cotton again giving you vapor from inside the nano coming out and btween the mini and macro coming out!!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

@TylerD I actually wanted to give you some pypie as well - in exchange for the Bamboo wick you are giving me 

So done deal, one 3mm and one 5mm pypie are all yours.

I think I am going to cut mine down into thirds, as the length of the lead that Riptrippers left on the coil seems unnecessarily long, and you can do without that length lead if you have a klein pypie


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> @TylerD I actually wanted to give you some pypie as well - in exchange for the Bamboo wick you are giving me
> 
> So done deal, one 3mm and one 5mm pypie are all yours.
> 
> ...


Wow! Awesome @devdev ! Thank you so much! Really appreciate it a lot!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

It's a pleasure. Going to start chopping Pypie and will have a few spares if anyone wants to get at the Vape Meet.

@TylerD I will leave your pypie full length and you can decide what you wanna do with it


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> It's a pleasure. Going to start chopping Pypie and will have a few spares if anyone wants to get at the Vape Meet.
> 
> @TylerD I will leave your pypie full length and you can decide what you wanna do with it


Cool stuff, thanks again @devdev !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

So I sat down with some 0.36mm Kanthal (I measured with micrometer) and got building after I had chopped up some pypie. No idea what thickness .36mm is, probably 28G

First off, to get this build right, I needed to resurrect my Igo. When I got pypie at the hobby shop I also got some M2x30mm screws. A few quick cuts with the cutting wheel on the dremel, and I was back in business with two new decks screws, which also have a much broader head (cheese head) for securing the coils.

I cut the 3mm and 5mm pypie into 50mm lengths. The 5mm seems too big, but I might have other coil related plans for it.

I followed the Riptrippers video, except because the pypie was short, I didn't tape the leg of the coil, I just held it in place.

I made the micro coil first, heated it, tweezed it, and then after cooling set about getting the outer coil sorted.

Here she is on the ohm meter - 1.8 was higher than I had wanted :|




You can't really tweeze the coils, but if you keep the needle and the pypie in place you can shift things around. I found I was able to get it pretty neat:


??






It looks like the leg going to the outer screw is very close to the other leg. The angle of the pictures makes it look like it is almost touching.

Here's a different angle showing the distance between the legs:




Fired it up on a fresh IMR Efest on the Magneto













It takes a very long time for the coil to heat up. I tried it with some VM Vanilla Custard 12mg, and it is a little too strong.

The positioning of the airhole is important, and I found I was making huge clouds with the airhole placed right by the coil. I landed up drilling the airhole out from 1.2 to 1.6, which gave a much airier draw.

I think I am going to need to make a new one of these, with a few less wraps to get the Ohms a bit lower

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Awesome! Pro coiling that! Pic quality is ama-zing!!!
Nice going! I'm itching to make some coils but stuck till monday!!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

It looks stunning @devdev - can you taste the difference compared to conventional coil of similar Ohms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/3/14)

devdev said:


> So I sat down with some 0.36mm Kanthal (I measured with micrometer) and got building after I had chopped up some pypie. No idea what thickness .36mm is, probably 28G
> 
> First off, to get this build right, I needed to resurrect my Igo. When I got pypie at the hobby shop I also got some M2x30mm screws. A few quick cuts with the cutting wheel on the dremel, and I was back in business with two new decks screws, which also have a much broader head (cheese head) for securing the coils.
> 
> ...


Awesome @devdev ! That looks brilliant! That is so cool! I will definitely try it on my side as well. Awesome pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/14)

Wow @devdev 
That is amazing. At this rate you are going to be getting the master coil builder medal soon 

Seriously, those are very very good photos. Easily one of the best ive ever seen. What camera you using if i may ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Awesome coiling there, @devdev. And no, you cannot ask for that medal yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (29/3/14)

@TylerD I see devdev beat me to however see below and didn't use the pipe as rip suggested. 
Saturday morning ritual to build 




sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaalboy (29/3/14)

Give the man a medal!! Thanks for sharing this with us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (29/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Give the man a medal!! Thanks for sharing this with us.


heh he I am an addict can't help myself
side note I got lead to come out like normal coil as opposed to same side
sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

Thanks guys - a few comments. This thing hits pretty hard, and very hot compared to a normal 1.8 Ohm job.

I have not had that much experience with drippers, but this is very intense and even by regular coils the flavour is very strong. So yes there is a big difference.

What I would seek to change in the current design, is using a thicker needle for the micro coil (I used yellow as did Rip, but I will go with the pink needle next time) and less wraps on the inner coil.

Also interested to try @Zegee's method of finishing with the legs on different ends. What did you use to form the macro coil Zegee? I think the 3mm pipe is a little too large, so want to find something in the 2mm, 2.5mm range. Getting the legs in place using Rip's method was a real ball ache.

I also think I need to work on my wicking a bit. I landed up packing in a little too much cotton I think.

I used my iPhone to take these pics - with an attachment called an Olloclip, which has a 15x macro attachment, and an app called Camera +. The app allows you to set different focus and exposure points. 

I should probably mention that I have been shooting for just under ten years, and most of my weekends are spent with DSLR in hand, fiddling with studio lights and chasing models around, which definitely helps when it is time to shoot something like a coil. Coils don't move around as much, moan about looking fat, complain that they are hungry, or expect you to make their boobs bigger in photoshop.

My next coil endeavor will be the Clapton coil, as per Rip. I have been fiddling with the idea for a while now, but only watched Rips video last night, and need to get some guitar strings for it. Will see what I can find on my excursions later today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Thanks for the info & humour @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/3/14)

Zegee said:


> @TylerD I see devdev beat me to however see below and didn't use the pipe as rip suggested.
> Saturday morning ritual to build
> View attachment 2594
> View attachment 2595
> ...


Awesome @Zegee ! This weekend is so damn busy! Wish I had time to do one as well!
You guys made this coil your biatch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

